# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si behet akullorja

## Gerti2011

Pershendetje miq! Kete vere dua te bej akullore ne shtepi po nuk di receten, ne internet si e thote njeri nuk e thote tjetri dhe nuk po kuptoj asgje, kush mund te me japi nje recete te sakte se si behet akullorja ne shtepi dhe cfare duhet esencash duhet te blej per shije te ndryshme si psh me banane, portokall etj?

----------


## PINK

Sja vlen ta besh vete. Mos u lodh kot. Me mire bleje them une. Ke lloj lloj. lol

----------


## thirsty

> Pershendetje miq! Kete vere dua te bej akullore ne shtepi po nuk di receten, ne internet si e thote njeri nuk e thote tjetri dhe nuk po kuptoj asgje, kush mund te me japi nje recete te sakte se si behet akullorja ne shtepi dhe cfare duhet esencash duhet te blej per shije te ndryshme si psh me banane, portokall etj?


qumesht i ngrire me sheqer  :ngerdheshje:   :buzeqeshje:  



sic tha pinku, bleje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enii

me qumesht ... se ku kam lexuar ktu ne forum qe ka dhe akullore qe behen me qumesht gjiri lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## thirsty

Eni sa e shet ti?

----------


## Enii

haha un skam me ka ik  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

> haha un skam me ka ik


ta pask thith te gjithin ai vogli, apo e ka ndihmu ndoshta dhe na nje cik ai i madhi ? lol

----------


## Enii

po ja si mendon ti psh .. nga eksperjenca jote ca konkluzjoni ke arrit?

----------


## Endless

> po ja si mendon ti psh .. nga eksperjenca jote ca konkluzjoni ke arrit?


se di se skam pjell akoma, kur te ashtu ketu ne forum do vij ti diskutoj te tera, si ma thithi, si me la pa gje, e me radhe.

sa te deshperuara qe paskeni qene mi, kur behet fjale per ta dikutuar vete ju mamacitat me nejra tjetren, per punet e gjinjve apo ku di une, nga qe e dini qe jeni te mbuluara dhe nga ai imazhi qe je duke diskutuar per femijen tend me nje femer tjeter, menodni se ju lejohet dhe eshte etike ta ktheni dhe ndonjeher temen e ketyre temave ne fjale deri diku dhe ndonje  cik si perverse, sapo shikoni nje mashkull qe ju ka flliq pak me pare me terezi ( qe jua ka lene pak si te dhjera dmth) t'ju bej ndonje shaka po per temen ne fjale ktheheni me vrap agresive  dhe nxirni dhembet. hipokritet e derrit, mire ate, po kujtoni se dhe coc jeni, ju duket vetja ku di une si tipe speciale.. kshu.  aj sto dhialo re lol

----------


## Enii

thash se do beheshe pak me kreativ .. po prap boring .. change style man .. nqs do qe ta varin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

> thash se do beheshe pak me kreativ .. po prap boring .. change style man .. nqs do qe ta varin


po me po tashty eshte, se mbeta une te ma varin shtatzenat dhe lehonat e forumit lol

po shiko ti te ndryshosh, dhe mos ec me turmen, se turma te katandis mjeran/e ne fund

----------


## Enii

pse ca beri turma o duke? lol

----------


## Endless

> pse ca beri turma o duke? lol


nese si kupton ato qe thashe un,lere fare me mire. me mire ike jepi ndonje ci gjoks te voglit,te madhit, a ku di une lol

dhe hajde prape ta rrahim temen ne forum gjere e gjate  :sarkastik:

----------


## benseven11

> Pershendetje miq! Kete vere dua te bej akullore ne shtepi po nuk di receten, ne internet si e thote njeri nuk e thote tjetri dhe nuk po kuptoj asgje, kush mund te me japi nje recete te sakte se si behet akullorja ne shtepi dhe cfare duhet esencash duhet te blej per shije te ndryshme si psh me banane, portokall etj?


Kam bere dikur ne shtepi ne Shqiperi
Merr veze i heq te bardhen e vezes dhe e leshon ne nje tas.
E rreh te bardhen e vezes me pirun ose rrahese vezesh
 derisa te behet si shkume,por te mos kete leng
Pastaj i hedh sheqer,qumesht e perzien fort,i hedh pluhur kakao
e perzien derisa pluhuri kakaos te shkrije dhe perhape ngjyren ne
komplet perzierjen dhe e fut ne frigorifer
Krijohet nje krem kafe i embel qe eshte akullore,ka teksture identike me akulloret e dyqaneve.
Pastaj te duhet te gjesh luge speciale akulloresh per ta marre dhe leshuar ne forme topi.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

mbaj mend profesori i kimis ne gjimnaz na beri te dilnim jasht dhe me nje qesk me qumesht, dhe akull, dhe dicka tjeter por sme kujtohet, na tha ta tundnim  per naj 30 minuta dhe ashtu na u be akullorja...kishte shije te mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## s0ni

> Pershendetje miq! Kete vere dua te bej akullore ne shtepi po nuk di receten, ne internet si e thote njeri nuk e thote tjetri dhe nuk po kuptoj asgje, kush mund te me japi nje recete te sakte se si behet akullorja ne shtepi dhe cfare duhet esencash duhet te blej per shije te ndryshme si psh me banane, portokall etj?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmavy...eature=related


ja pothuajse ate qe thash un qe berem tek klasa e kimis  :buzeqeshje: , meduket ishte kapitulli i enthalpy, apo exothermic/endothermic reactions

----------


## Busy Girl

Akullore krem

Përbërësit: Për 4 persona: 4 të verdha vezësh, 130 g sheqer, 1/2 L qumësht, 125 g bajame të qëruara, 100 g sheqer pudër, 50 g gjalp, brandy. Për zbukurim : 50 g pana, 4 qershi.

Përgatitja: Në një tenxhere rrihni tre të verdhat e vezëve me sheqerin kokërr derisa të formohet një masë e fryrë, pastaj hidhni ngadalë qumështin të cilit i keni dhënë një valë më parë, shtoni gjysëm gote të vogël brandy, duke e rrahur mirë. Rivendosni kremin në zjarr në banjo mari (uji duhet të ziejë lehtas) në mënyrë që të forcohet. Ndërkohë fruloni bajamet me sheqerin pudër dhe gjalpin e zbutur, shtoni masën e kremit ndajeni nëpër tasa individualë dhe vendosini në frigorifer për 3 orë. Servirini duke i zbukuruar me pannë të rrahur dhe qershi.

    Akullore me fruta pylli

Përbërësit: Për 6 persona: 400 g fruta pylli, 170 g sheqer, 1/4 pana, 1/2 limon.

Përgatitja: Pastroni, lani e thani frutat, hiquni bishtat. Vendosni në frulator. Shtoni dhe lëngun e gjysëm limoni të filtruar në kullesë, sheqerin dhe panën. Frulojini të gjitha. Pastaj hidheni përgatesën në makinën e akullores duke e lënë rreth 20 minuta ose sipas instruksioneve të aparatit.

    Akullore me kafe

Përbërësit: Për 6 persona: kafe, 150 g sheqer, 200 g pana, 200 ml qumësht, 2 vezë, vanilje.

Përgatitja: Holloni në qumësht një pako vanilje, jepini një valë dhe pastaj lëreni të ftohet. Në një enë rrihni vezët me sheqerin dhe kur të zbardhen e të fryhen shtoni 3 filxhanë të vegjël kafe, pastaj panën dhe qumështin e ftohur. Përzjejini fort, hidheni masën në makinën e akullores dhe hiqeni pas 20 minutash ose sipas instruksioneve të aparatit.

    Akullore me karamel

Përbërësit: Për 4 persona: 100 g sheqer, 3 të verdha vezësh 2 gota pana (krem qumështi).

Përgatitja: vendoseni sheqerin në një tigan, lageni me një lugë ujë të ftohtë dhe treteni në zjarr të dobët. Ngriheni pak flakën e zjarrit, hiqeni shkumën dhe kur shirupi të këtë marrë ngjyrë të kuqe të praruar hidhni në enë gjysëm gote ujë të ngrohtë dhe hiqeni tiganin nga zjarri. Mbulojeni, vendoseni përsëri në zjarr shumë të ulët. Pas rreth 20 minutash, sheqeri duhet të jetë shkrirë krejtësisht dhe të ketë konsistencën e një shërbeti të trashë. Rrihni vezët në një tas me pirun, hidhuni përsipër shërbetin me ngadalë duke e trazuar shumë fort derisa të përftohet një masë e lehtë dhe e fryrë. Vazhdoni të përzjeni derisa të ftohet. Vendoseni enën në kompartimentin me ngrimje të thellë të frigoriferit për gjysëm ore. Rrihni panën pa sheqer dhe bashkojani përgatesës karamel- e verdhë veze. Hidheni në makinën e akullores dhe pas 20 minutash akullorja është gati. Ndajeni nëpër tasa dhe shtroheni.

    Akullore me çokollatë

Përbërësit Për 6 persona: 100 g çokollatë, 120 g sheqer, 6 të verdha veze, 3/4 L qumësht.

Përgatitja: Zieni qumështin. Në një tigan tretni në banjo-mari çokollatën e grimcuar me disa lugë qumësht të nxehtë dhe pastaj hidheni kremin e përftuar në qumështin e mbetur. Në një tenxhere punoni të verdhat e vezëve me sheqerin derisa të përftohet një masë e bardhë dhe e fryrë. Hollojeni me qumështin me çokollatë të hedhur ngadalë. Vendoseni në zjarr në flakë të ulët dhe duke e përzier, lëreni që kremi të trashet por pa arritur të ziejë. Filtrojeni kremin nëpërmjet një kullese, hidheni në një enë dhe lëreni të ftohet duke e përzier herë pas here. Vendoseni në makinën e akullores dhe hiqeni pas 20 minutash. Akullorja është gati.

    Akullore kremi me vanilje

Përbërësit: Për 6 persona: 3/4 L qumësht, 170 g sheqer, 6 të verdha veze, 1 paketë vanilje.

Përgatitja: Kjo është receta bazë për shumë akullore. Zieni qumështin me vaniljen. Punojini të verdhat e vezëve me sheqerin derisa masa bëhet e bardhë dhe e fryrë. Vendoseni në zjarr, hidhni pak nga pak qumësht të nxehtë dhe vazhdoni të përzieni pa e lejuar të marrë valë. Kur kremi e vesh lugën hiqeni nga zjarri dhe filtrjeni në kullesë. Lëreni të ftohet duke e përzier herë pas here. Hidheni në makinën e akullores, lëreni për 15-20 minuta. Hiqeni kremin në momentin e servirjes.

    Akullore me luleshtrydhe

Përbërësit: Për 6 persona: 500 g luleshtrydhe akullore me krem.

Përgatitja: Përgatisni akulloren si akullore kremi me vanilje (Zieni qumështin me vaniljen. Punojini të verdhat e vezëve me sheqerin derisa masa bëhet e bardhë dhe e fryrë. Vendoseni në zjarr, hidhni pak nga pak qumësht të nxehtë dhe vazhdoni të përzieni pa e lejuar të marrë valë. Kur kremi e vesh lugën hiqeni nga zjarri dhe filtrjeni në kullesë. Lëreni të ftohet duke e përzier herë pas here. Hidheni në makinën e akullores, lëreni për 15-20 minuta. Hiqeni kremin në momentin e servirjes). Lani dhe thani luleshtrydhet, ruajini disa të plota, shtypini me një pirun të gjithë të tjerat dhe shtojani kremit. Vendoseni përgatesën në makinën e akullores për 20 minuta. Servireni akulloren nëpër tasa individuale duke i zbukuruar me luleshtrydhet e plota të mbajtura mënjanë. Në të njëjtën mënyrë mund të bëni akullore me pjeshkë, kajsi ose banane.

    Akullore me limon

Pëbërësit: Për 6 persona: 200 gr pana (ajkë qumështi), 150 g sheqer, 1.25 dl qumësht, 3 limona, 1 mollë, lëng limoni.

Përgatitja: Rrihni mirë, do të ishte më mirë nëse do të bënit me rrahësen elektrike lëngun e limonave të filtruar më parë në kullesë me sheqerin. Shtoni 2 lugë lëng limoni, mollën e qëruar e të grirë, qumështin dhe përziejeni të gjitha me kujdes. Në fund bashkojini me shumë delikatesë panën (ajkë qumështi). Hidheni përgatesën në makinën e akullores për 20 minuta dhe servireni në tasa individualë.

    Akullore me limon (2)

Përbërësit: Për 8 persona: 8 limona, 300 g sheqer, 2 të bardha veze, 1 L ujë.

Përgatitja: Treteni në ujin që vlon sheqerin, lëreni të ftohet pastaj shtoni lëngun e filtruar të limonave. Hidheni në një formë dhe mbajeni në frigorifer për rreth 2 orë. Vendoseni përgatesën në mixer, shtoni të bardhat e vezëve të bërë marengë dhe frulojini për disa sekonda. Hidheni nëpër tasa dhe servireni.

    Akullore me lajthi

Përbërësit: 100 g lajthi, 170 g sheqer, 6 të verdha vezësh, 3/4 L qumësht, 1 paketë vanilje.

Përgatitja: Vendosni lajthitë në furrën e ngrohtë për 15-20 minuta, hiqini, eleminoni lëkurën dhe grijini imët. Zjeni qumështin dhe aromatizojeni me vanilje, përziejeni. Punojini lajthitë e grimcuara me disa lugë qumësht, pastaj shtoni qumështin e mbetur duke përzier. Rrihni të verdhat e vezëve me sheqerin dhe kur të përftohet një masë e fryrë shtoni lajthitë. Vendosini në zjarr të ngadaltë duke i trazuar vazhdimisht. Hiqeni kremin sapo fillon të marrë valë. Kur të jetë ftohur, hidheni në makinën e akullores për rreth 20 minuta.

    Akullore me portokalle

Përbërësit: 40 g pana, 250 g sheqer, 6 portokalle, 1 limon, 1 gotë qumësht, 1 gotë e vogël lëng mandarinash, 1 gotë e vogël lëng portokalli.

Përgatitja: Lani portokallet dhe limonin, thajini dhe fërkojini lehtë lëkurat mbi sheqer që të marrë aromë. Ndajini përgjysëm portokallet, shtrydhini, filtrojini lëngun, hidheni në një tigan, shtoni gjithë sheqerin dhe lëngun e limonit, shkrijini në zjarr shumë të dobët duke i përzier. Hiqini, lërini të ftohet shtoni panën, lëngun e mandarinës e të portokallit. Përzjejini dhe vendoseni në makinën e akullores.

    Akullore me mente

Përbërësit: Për 4 persona: 200 g gjethe mente, 80 g sheqer, 60 g çokollatë, 2 vezë, 200 g panë për ëmbëlsira.

Përgatitja: Grini shumë imët gjethet e mentes, mblidhini në një enë dhe përzjejini me sheqerin. Shkrijeni çokollatën në banjo-mari, hiqeni nga zjarri, lëreni të vaken dhe bashkojini 2 të verdhat e vezëve duke i përzier derisa të përftohet një krem homogjen. Lereni të ftohet. Rrihni panën dhe shtojani masës me sheqer e mente dhe çokollatës së tretur. Hidheni të gjithën në një formë dhe mbajeni në frigorifer për 3-4 orë. Hiqeni nga forma zbukurojeni me panë e gjethe mente.

    Akullore me kumbulla

Përbërësit: Për 4 persona: 400 g kumbulla të zeza, 250 g sheqer, 1/4 L ujë, kanellë, 1 të bardhë veze, 1 portokall.

Pëgatitja: Lani kumbullat, hiquni bërthamat, pritini në copa të vogla, hidhini në një enë të madhe me 2 lugë sheqer dhe lëkurën e portokallit të grirë, lëreni në qetësi për 10 minuta. Ndërkohë jepini një valë ujit me sheqerin dhe kanellën, lëreni të ziejë për 10 minuta, ftoheni sherbetin dhe hidhjani kumbullave. Vendoseni përgatesën në makinën e akullores duke vepruar sipas instruksioneve të apartit.

    Akullore me kafe e zabajon

Përbërësit: Për 4 persona: 4 lugë kafe, 4 të verdha veze, 120 g sheqer, 2 gota verë e bardhë.

Përgatitja: Punojini të verdhat e vezëve me sheqerin derisa të përftohet një masë e bardhë dhe e fryrë. Shtoni dalngadalë verën. Vendoseni mbi zjarr të dobët dhe hiqini sapo masa të fillojë të trashet dhe para se të vlojë. Ftoheni. Përmbysini format në pjata të vogla dhe hidhuni përsipër kafen

    Akullore korona

Përbërësit: Për 4 persona: 4 të verdha vezësh, 100 g sheqer, 100 g pana (krem qumështi), vanilje, ananas, shurup shege.

Përgatitja: Fruloni për 1 min të verdhat e vezëve me sheqerin shtoni krem qumështin dhe pak vanilje. Frulojini përsëri për një minut. Vendoseni kremin në një enë dhe lërini në zjarr mesatar për rreth 3 minuta, gjithnjë duke e trazuar dhe duke u kujdesur që të mos marrë valë. Lëreni kremin të ftohet dhe hidheni në një formë. Mbajeni në frigorifer 2 orë para servirjes. Përmbyseni format me akullore në një pjatë dhe zbukurojini në qëndër me ananas të prerë në copa të vogla pasi t'i keni dhënë ngjyrë të kuqe me disa lugë shurup shege.

    Akullore me kiwi

Përbërësit: Për 4 persona: 4 kiwi, 200 g sheqer, luleshtrydhe, 1 limon.

Përgatitja: Zieni për rreth 15 minuta sheqerin me gjysëm litër ujë. Qëroni kiwit dhe frulojini në mixer. Hollojeni purenë e formuar me shërbetin e përgatitur më lart dhe lëngun e limonit. Përzjejini. Hidheni në makinën e akullores për 20 minuta. Zbukurojeni me luleshtrydhe.

    Akullore me banane

Përbërësit: Për 4 persona: 1 kg banane, 150 g sheqer, 1 portokall, 1 limon.

Përgatitja: Shtrydhni portokallin dhe limonin, hidheni lëngun në një tenxhere, shtoni sheqerin dhe treteni këtë në zjarr të dobët. Hiqeni para se të arrijë pikën e zierjes. Qëroni bananet dhe frulojini në mixer. Hidheni purenë e bananeve në sherbet. Përzjejini për një kohë të gjatë dhe hidheni në makinën e akullores për rreth 20 minuta.

    Akullore me mandarina

Përbërësit: Për 6 persona: 200 g sheqer, 6 mandarina, 1 limon, 1 portokall, 1 lugë shurup portokalli, 1/2 L ujë.

Përgatitja: Lani mandarinat, pritini përgjysëm dhe shtrydhini pa ua prishur lëkurën që do t'i mbani mënjanë, zieni për çerek ore ujin me sheqerin, lëreni të ftohet, shtoni lëngun e mandarinave të filtruara në kullesë si dhe atë të limonit, portokallit dhe shurupin e këtij të fundit. Përzjeni, hidheni në një enë të gjërë e të ulët; Pas treçerek ore akullorja do të jetë gati. Servireni në lëkurat e mandarinave.

    Akullore me manaferra

Përbërësit: Për 4 persona: 600 g manaferra, 130g sheqer, 1.5 dl ujë, 2 lugë lëng portokalli.

Përgatitja: Hidhni sasinë e caktuar të ujit në një enë, shtoni sheqerin dhe lëngun e portokallit, jepini një valë dhe lëreni të ziejë akoma ngadalë për 5 minuta, ftoheni. Ndërkohë lani dhe thani me kujdes manaferrat, kaloini në frulator dhe bashkojani masën e përfituar shurupit të përgatitur në fillim. Hidheni në formën për akull të frigoriferit, sprucojeni përsëri me pak lëng portokalli, mbulojeni formën me letër alumini dhe vendoseni për rreth 3 orë në frigorifer. Servireni akulloren me krem qumështi të rrahur ose me xhelatinë manaferre.

    Akullore me kos

Përbërësit: Për 4 persona: 4 kuti kos, 230 g sheqer, 4 limona.

Përgatitja: Lani limonat dhe grini lëkurat e 3 prej tyre, të katërtit hiqjani lëkurën dhe pritjani në trajtë rripash të hollë që do t'i mbani në ujë të ftohtë. Shtrydhini limonat dhe bashkojani lëkurave të grira. Vendosini në një tas kosin, shtoni sheqerin dhe rriheni mirë derisa të përftohet një masë e butë e lehtë. Hidhëni pak nga pak lëngun e limonit dhe vendoseni në makinën e akullores. Mbajeni në të derisa akullorja të arrijë të bëhet. Kalojeni akulloren në një tas të madh dhe zbukurojeni me rripat e kulluar. Servireni.

----------


## benseven11

> Akullore krem
> 
> Përbërësit: Për 4 persona: 4 të verdha vezësh, 130 g sheqer, 1/2 L qumësht, 125 g bajame të qëruara, 100 g sheqer pudër, 50 g gjalp, brandy. Për zbukurim : 50 g pana, 4 qershi.
> 
> Përgatitja: Në një tenxhere rrihni tre të verdhat e vezëve me sheqerin kokërr derisa të formohet një masë e fryrë, pastaj hidhni ngadalë qumështin të cilit i keni dhënë një valë më parë, shtoni gjysëm gote të vogël brandy, duke e rrahur mirë. Rivendosni kremin në zjarr në banjo mari (uji duhet të ziejë lehtas) në mënyrë që të forcohet. Ndërkohë fruloni bajamet me sheqerin pudër dhe gjalpin e zbutur, shtoni masën e kremit ndajeni nëpër tasa individualë dhe vendosini në frigorifer për 3 orë. Servirini duke i zbukuruar me pannë të rrahur dhe qershi.
> 
>     Akullore me fruta pylli
> 
> Përbërësit: Për 6 persona: 400 g fruta pylli, 170 g sheqer, 1/4 pana, 1/2 limon.
> ...


Nuk behet akullorja me te verdhe veze por me te bardhen e vezes vetem.
Po i hodhe te verdhen e vezes,kur e rreh vezen,ajo nuk shkumon fare ,ngelet leng i verdhe.Nuk perdoret e verdha e vezes fare,kur ben akullore.

----------


## Busy Girl

ku di gje une mo se kam provuar keto gjeta keto dhash  :ngerdheshje:  gjithsesi kam ndermend ta provoj edhe nese behet me te vertet keshtu do ja u aprovoj ose jo ok kalofshit bukur

----------

